# beer yeast



## countrygirl (Sep 24, 2010)

i promised smurfe on finefinewine forum i would do a real beer after i made some kinda hybrid peach beer/wine as an experiment first, that's kinda turned out weird but decent. i really haven't done much homework on beer making as far as doing reading up, etc. like i did before i started winemaking. 
i just got my yeast in and it's a munton's premium gold. is this gonna be a good combo to go with my premium malt extract? any other suggestions?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2010)

It will do OK but there are many better beer yeasts out there. Nottingham is a good all around beer yeast.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 25, 2010)

when i did the peach beer, it boiled over...anything to keep that from happening? i've read copper pennies in the pot, etc. just seems like it got outta hand before i knew what was happening, lol.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I don't like drinking beer.



i don't really either, but i enjoy making it!


----------



## Julie (Sep 25, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> i don't really either, but i enjoy making it!



See if you can find someplace that is selling Michelob Pumpkin Spice beer, taste this! I do not drink beer but, By George, I tasted this stuff and had to buy a glass of it and now my husband who does make beer has to make this. It is freakin awesome!


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 25, 2010)

Julie said:


> See if you can find someplace that is selling Michelob Pumpkin Spice beer, taste this! I do not drink beer but, By George, I tasted this stuff and had to buy a glass of it and now my husband who does make beer has to make this. It is freakin awesome!



where do u find urs julie? there are several (2-3) higher end adult beverage stores in the town where i work. should i check those? or would some place like kroger carry it? i'm all for trying something new and this sounds like the perfect time of year to try this! thanks julie!


----------



## Julie (Sep 25, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> where do u find urs julie? there are several (2-3) higher end adult beverage stores in the town where i work. should i check those? or would some place like kroger carry it? i'm all for trying something new and this sounds like the perfect time of year to try this! thanks julie!



On Tuesday's nights a local bar/restaurant has Jeep Night that we go to and they had it on tap. They might sell in a grocery store, try there and if not I would assume it would be in an adult beverage store.


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a Saranic (sp) Pumpkin ale today.. Not bad.. Butt, nottin like Dogfish pkin brew


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 25, 2010)

Tom said:


> I had a Saranic (sp) Pumpkin ale today.. Not bad.. Butt, nottin like Dogfish pkin brew



so pumpkin is a common beer flavoring? since i've never shopped for beer, i've just never noticed it. i will look next time though!!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

Most Pkin brew is made from REAL pkins.
Try it.. Not Bad !


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 29, 2010)

ok, this peach beer/wine was racked today and seems to be re-fermenting???
what's up with that? i left quite a bit of sludge behind, so from 5 gal. to 5 gal. it means it's i went from neck to shoulder...is the increased amount of 02 causing the refermentation? it's burping about 5 time per min. and started about 10 hr. after racking?


----------



## closetwine (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey countrygirl, have you found any good resources on beer making? Hubby is wanting me to try it and I'm clueless (almost). He wants a cervaza (like Corona) type beer, I can't find anything good/helpful on the net!?!


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 30, 2010)

closetwine said:


> Hey countrygirl, have you found any good resources on beer making? Hubby is wanting me to try it and I'm clueless (almost). He wants a cervaza (like Corona) type beer, I can't find anything good/helpful on the net!?!



finevinewines also has a forum, watch for the yellow banner at the top. smurfe on that forum gave me a good link. it'll be under the beer section, under my post, "never made beer", and the link is in that. hope that helps!
it's still burping a couple times a min. this a.m.


----------



## countrygirl (Dec 7, 2010)

well i found a local store with pumpkin ale, but i still haven't tried it yet. the peach beer seems pretty weak. i've yet to have the expert (my dad) try it.


----------



## SteveL (Dec 8, 2010)

Pumpkin beers are great. I make one every fall, this years was excellent! 

As for other brewing resources you can check out HomeBrewTalk, which is a sister site of this here forum. Also you need to get John Palmer's "How to Brew", this is my brewing bible, just about everything that I have learned about brewing I have learned from this book. The first edition is free online here.

Also you asked about boil overs. The easiest way to avoid this is to either boil less wort, or get a bigger brew pot. If neither of these are an option for you, you can get a product called Fermcap-S. It is a food grade silicon mixture that you can put in the wort to avoid boil overs. I dot ever it in my beer, but I do use it when making starters. The stuff works great. Most home brew stores carry it, but if you want to see what it is first, click here.

Let me know if you need anything else!


----------

